# Try Not to say....



## MedicPrincess (Aug 3, 2008)

[youtube]ZfZwv6DUoLw[/youtube]


----------



## MJordan2121 (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh my goodness... I've had my good laugh for the night.


----------



## mikie (Aug 5, 2008)

haha, where do you find these things?

I personally liked the #1.....i could just imagine a provider answering their phone during a call and picking up a conversation "hey, could you hold on a sec, I gotta start an IV"


----------



## jamiga (Aug 5, 2008)

Haha. That was really dumb.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 6, 2008)

"Stop Bleeding..... I'm Hungry!"

THAT is sooooooo Me and my Partner!


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Aug 6, 2008)

mikie333 said:


> haha, where do you find these things?
> 
> I personally liked the #1.....i could just imagine a provider answering their phone during a call and picking up a conversation "hey, could you hold on a sec, I gotta start an IV"




Friend of my old Partner who is a Paramedic answered my Partner calling him while he was Bagging a PT, You could hear the other Paramedic yelling at him to get off the phone, Lol.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Aug 6, 2008)

LOL, sweet.


----------



## JessEMT983 (Sep 30, 2008)

Too funny


----------



## EMTSteve (Oct 1, 2008)

We're Sorry, this video is no longer available.


----------



## sarahharter (Oct 2, 2008)

nice that helped end the crappiest shift ever!


----------

